# [SOLVED] Logitech G15 help



## nickptss (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello people. Here's the deal. I tried installing a game but unfortunately my pc froze so i had to reset. After the reset my G15 just wouldn;t respond. And while all the extra buttons work(G keys and keyboard screen keys) the letters, numbers and so on just won'r work. I tried it on another pc and it was working, then back on mine but it was not responding again. I uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, did a BIOS reset but nothing worked :sad: 

Any ideas? :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Logitech G15 help*

Is the keyboard plugged into a USB port or are you using a USB/PS2 adapter? If USB, is it connected directly or via a hub? Have you tried another port?


----------



## nickptss (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Logitech G15 help*

It's connected directly and yes i've tried all ports, even the mouse one (mouse works) still nothing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech G15 help*

Uninstall the USB controllers from Device Manager and reboot.


----------



## nickptss (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Logitech G15 help*

It worked without even rebooting. I uninstalled driver, unplugged and plugged keyboard again and it worked! Thank you people  I love ya


----------

